# H&M Bowstrings SALE



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Mike,

Got the fluo orange/blue set in today.
Thanks!


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Mike's strings are first rate!! I use them in my shop and on my bow.


----------



## SC2ducklimit (Jul 6, 2009)

Mikes strings look great and customer service is excellent!!! Can't go wrong here.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

already have my order in.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

WHuffman said:


> Mike's strings are first rate!! I use them in my shop and on my bow.


Thank You


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Just sent you a paypal payment for new string/cables for my son's bow, Mike.

Christmas Present that will be just a little late 

Plus, I'll be able to teach him how to install them.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jelrod05 (Mar 6, 2009)

ready to make payment for set of strings


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Great strings for a great price.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

kzz1king said:


> Great strings for a great price.


Thank You


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, what a great price! I use Mikes strings on all my bows and I'm more than happy with them, the quality is top notch and so is the service.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been using Mike's string for 3 years now. On many different bows. Quality is first rate. I have a set on a bow now that are a year old. They look just as good as they did in the package. I put them on, tuned the bow and have not touched them since. Zero peep rotation, and very little if any stretch. No need to pay twice the price, when Mike's strings are better than most made today.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Up again!
:darkbeer:


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

how long are the strings goin to be on sale


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

huntingdeer82 said:


> how long are the strings goin to be on sale


i haven't decided yet for certain. the sale will be on until the first of the year atleast possibly longer. Mike


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

PM sent Mike.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Brent Thie (Dec 30, 2006)

*H&M Strings*

Just sent in an order and talked to Mike on the phone today. Seems like a straight up guy that knows his stuff. Thanks Mike for the help.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Brent Thie said:


> Just sent in an order and talked to Mike on the phone today. Seems like a straight up guy that knows his stuff. Thanks Mike for the help.


You are in for a treat when you get them installed...I'e been shooting his strings and cables for quite some time, even before being on his staff and Mikes work and customer service is far above the bigger companys!!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

12 rings only said:


> You are in for a treat when you get them installed...I'e been shooting his strings and cables for quite some time, even before being on his staff and Mikes work and customer service is far above the bigger companys!!



I Have to agree.
Sold about 30 sets and use them myself.
Great stuff, great guy.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Newyear!!

(this was posted 40 minutes after 00:00 overhere)


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

what is the price for a set of strings/cables for an x system (shoot through cable system) with halo servings?


----------



## jelrod05 (Mar 6, 2009)

payment sent for strings


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

sale ends friday january 15, 2010. Thank You


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks mike, got mine ordered.


----------



## cmac (Oct 31, 2006)

Well reading all the praise makes me feel good about my order. A friend of mine suggested Hand M and I have a set of Flo green/ gray string/cable for my bow and Purple/pink for my wifes bow on the way.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

mpriester said:


> sale ends friday january 15, 2010. Thank You


ttt


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Mike 

PM sent,thanks.


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

mpriester said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

You still doing drop off's. Shot me a PM, and let me know when your available.

Bret


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

op27 said:


> You still doing drop off's. Shot me a PM, and let me know when your available.
> 
> Bret


yes


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Mike,

I got the three color (orange-grey-black) set in yesterday.
Thanks again.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Great strings and cables here folks. I won't shoot anything else!!


----------



## kldad06 (Aug 12, 2006)

*strings are on!*

Thanks Mike. the strings look great


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Mike, 

I received my set in the mail a few days ago. They look awesome as usual. Will be putting them on my Mystic this weekend if time permits. Can't wait to see them on there and then start to break them in. Thanks again for the great service. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

